# HHI restaurant reviews at Sally's Place



## Jestjoan (Mar 6, 2006)

I received a reply to my question about how old the HHI reviews at http://www.sallys-place.com/food/dining_directory/north_america/hilton_head.htm were. Sally said the author, Monty Preiser, said that he updated them after last March 2005 (in the spring).......


----------



## jme (Mar 6, 2006)

Jestjoan said:
			
		

> I received a reply to my question about how old the HHI reviews at http://www.sallys-place.com/food/dining_directory/north_america/hilton_head.htm were. Sally said the author, Monty Preiser, said that he updated them after last March 2005 (in the spring).......


 
 This is a "fair" review for the VERY few places mentioned----accurate on about five to ten restaurants, but it's only missing about 30 restaurants that are very good to great. (Not to mention that there are about 100+ restaurants on the island overall, and maybe more.) I would say this current rating should itself receive a C- rating at best! About half of these I wouldn't set foot in. jme


----------



## Jestjoan (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank you........


----------



## Dave M (Mar 6, 2006)

Normally, I agree with all of Marty's restaurant comments. He's the master when it comes to HHI dining. I value his recommendations so highly that I have kept them all – at least all that I have seen over the past five years or so. However, this time I would have to qualify my agreement with his comment. 

Certainly not all of HHI's restaurants are reviewed at Sally’s. That would be a tall task. However, a number of Marty's long-time and current favorites are reviewed. 

I count four of Marty's favorites (Skillets for breakfast, Santa Fe, Wild Wing & Sunset Grille) that are given A+ food marks by the reviewer and four others (Charlie's L'etoile Verte, Red Fish, Old Oyster Factory & Giuseppi's) that are graded A or A- for food. The only other three of Marty's recommendations over the past five years or so that I see reviewed (Mellow Mushroom, Truffles and Kingfisher) get a mark of B. Considering that no two people generally have the same tastes, it seems that a match of 8 out of 11 rated as an A is a high correlation.

Further, Sally’s provides one of the few detailed reviews of a large number of restaurants for HHI. Although it's not the last word, I find Sally's reviews useful. 

However, in the event of a conflict, I would always take Marty's recommendation over that of a commercial reviewer.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 7, 2006)

Jest Joan
Thanks for the updated list. I had the old one. I am going to avoid Hudsons thanks to Marty and Sally. We try 5 different restaurants on each visit and Hudsons was on the short list until I read the recent reviews. 

Agree with Smokehouse,Wild Wings,Skillets and for lunch we love Truffles and Redfish . CQ was ok with great service. We prefer less formal. Oyster Factory was pricey, and alas no fried clams, but good service casual atmosphere we like. I wouldn't go back though. Didn't like Giuseppe pizza. Liked Aunt Chiladas.

Have not heard much about restaurants in Palmetto Bay Marina area which a local pointed out last time we were there. Any thoughts on Bonefish or Sticky Fingers?

Have not been to Antonios,Alexanders,Bonefish,Boathouse,Cafe Europa,Crazy Crab,Fort Pub,Santa Fe,Sunset Grill,Westin Buffet or Martys favorite Charlies Le Etoile. Want to try a few of these this September when we are at Barony.


----------



## Janette (Mar 7, 2006)

The former chef at Fitzgeralds just opened a place in Wexford. We haven't tried it but their early bird is priced nicely. We'll try it soon and let you know how it is.


----------



## maggie mae (Mar 7, 2006)

*Just my opinions....*



			
				pcgirl54 said:
			
		

> Jest Joan
> Thanks for the updated list. I had the old one. I am going to avoid Hudsons thanks to Marty and Sally. We try 5 different restaurants on each visit and Hudsons was on the short list until I read the recent reviews.
> 
> Agree with Smokehouse,Wild Wings,Skillets and for lunch we love Truffles and Redfish . CQ was ok with great service. We prefer less formal. Oyster Factory was pricey, and alas no fried clams, but good service casual atmosphere we like. I wouldn't go back though. Didn't like Giuseppe pizza. Liked Aunt Chiladas.
> ...



When we were in HHI last October we dined at Antonios and found it to be excellent in terms of food and service but a bit on the pricey side....doable for a vacation but not on a regular basis. Old Fort Pub has always been one of our favorites and we missed it on the last visit but will definetely try to get there on our next trip. Sunset Grill is also one of those places with excellent food, service and a great view as well. We have dined there several times and do not hesitate to recommend it. Is the "Bonefish" actually known as "Bonefish Grill"? If so it is a chain restaurant and we have only dined at the one here in Knoxville where we live. Found it to be very reasonable in price, good service and decent but not excellent food.


----------



## RumpleMom (Mar 7, 2006)

Last summer we had a delicious dinner and fireworks cruise aboard the Palmetto Star.  It harbors in Shelter Cove.

Also a generous portion of crab legs at Nick's Steak & Seafood Restaurant.


----------



## wrkirt (Mar 8, 2006)

I think Sallys is a good guide based on my experience. We have been going to HHI for over 20 years and i guess we are in a rut, we stick with Old Oyster factory, Guiesseppes (sp) for pizza and assorted places for lunch . We tend to eat in quite a bit.
I should note that we will definetely try Bone Fish grill this year as we have one here and we love it. Bone Fish is a chain (franchise) owned by Outback steakhouse. The food is wonderful, prices are ok and good service. If anyone goes, you must try the bam bam shrimp as appetizer, excellent. 
On another note, we have heard about Charlies for years but never tried. Last year, we did stop in the new location and looked at menu but thats as far as we got. 
We keep going back to the Old Oyster Factory (go early) for their consistent quality, good service and fair prices. We tend to get the Mahi Mahi and it is always good. 
Little over 4 weeks till we get to go, can't wait.


----------

